

.CSV: The dangers of "human terrain mapping" - tarkin2
http://blog.steinberg.org/?p=7

======
keating
"In one experiment, Eagle looked at how well he could predict an individual’s
activities over a 12-hour period, based on their data from the previous
12-hours."

First 12 hours: sleep.

"After training a simple Hidden Markov Model, he could predict people’s
behaviors with 79% accuracy"

Monday: Class. Tuesday: Class. Wednesday: Class.

Thursday -- you'll never guess!

------
gaika
I can be used for good. Netflix comes to mind.

They say there are only 800 people in the world, the rest are androids.

